# Hydraulic filter change



## Lizard333 (Nov 3, 2015)

I have a 2009 kioti CK30 that I just bought and was wondering about hydraulic filter. The tractor only has 260 hours on the unit. The tractor has been used sparingly over the last few years and I'm already battling a clogged fuel pump. Got that fixed. 

Is there anything else I should check out??

Thanks!!

Looking forward to spending some time here learning all I can.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to TF.
If I,I change all fluids and filters plus drain coolant put fresh in,also double check all bolts and nuts,and grease points as needed.

Congrats on your new investment.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Lizard333,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

It would be good if you could obtain an owner/operator manual for your Kioti. This manual should cover all maintenance requirements. Probably the only source is a Kioti dealer. Ebay has service/repair manuals that should be helpful in fixing problems. 

On ebay, I noticed filter service kits for sale, which included the following: 

AIR FILTER
ENGINE OIL FILTER
FUEL FILTER
HYDRAULIC FILTER
HYDROSTATIC FILTER


----------



## Lizard333 (Nov 3, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. I found in the manual that it should have been changed at 200 hours. 
Question, when changing the filter, the manual says to just change it. Is there any precautions that should be taken when doing so? I don't know a lot, but I do know that that system contains some very high pressure. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

The only thing that I do when changing a filter is to put a few drops of oil on the new filter seal and spread it with a finger to cover the seal evenly. The purpose of this is to prevent possible damage to the seal by making it up dry. Turn the filter in until you feel it make contact with the base and then 3/4 turn to tighten. Don't tighten it too much or you can damage the seal. Plus it's hard to get off if you tighten it too much.


----------



## Lizard333 (Nov 3, 2015)

Thanks for the info. I really appreciate it. I've work on cars and trucks most of my life, but tractors and their systems are all new.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

When changing fluids I remove fill cap,helps fluid to drain quicker also reliefs any pressure but up.


----------

